# What film is that tune from? [Solved]



## maxime77 (Jul 20, 2018)

Hey,

I heard a tune in a documentary and I wondered which film it was from — I tried to recreate it quickly with samples:


----------



## brenneisen (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## maxime77 (Jul 20, 2018)

brenneisen said:


>



I knew it sounded Zimmerish, these documentaries only take musics of him lol. Thanks


----------

